# William White on the continuing obligation of the covenants and Britain’s ingratitude to Christ



## Reformed Covenanter (May 12, 2021)

... If the covenants be still binding on the country, then Britain must be involved in awful criminality. If this be the case, the church, which does not own the continued obligation of the covenants, cannot fully discharge her duty as the public instructress of the nation, by pointing her testimony against the national sins; nor can she, in an adequate manner, perform the duties of her high function, as an intercessor for the land.

It is a duty we owe to Christ as King of nations, to own the continued obligation of our national covenants. By these solemn deeds, Christ obtained an additional right to his headship over the British dominions. The nation then swore allegiance to Him, vowed to be His in all time coming. He had a right to be the head over all the nations by the covenant of grace, but he obtained a superadded claim to these Islands of the sea, by the national covenants of our fathers; just as in the case of an individual saint, Christ, to whom he already belongs by purchase, acquires an additional right to him by his self-dedication. And I do not see how we can possibly maintain that Christ is King of nations, unless we admit that nations continue bound to him by their oaths of allegiance.

There is, it is true, little likelihood that the scheme of our fathers will be realized in present times. But on that account the matter is by no means unimportant. If it be the truth of God, though it may not be realized in the British empire in our day, it will be realized on a wider field. And our testimony for the grand principles on which covenant obligation is maintained, may be the means of furnishing materials for the construction of nations and churches during the millennial age, when Christ shall reign as king over a covenanted world. ...

For more, see William White on the continuing obligation of the covenants and Britain’s ingratitude to Christ.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

